# 1 or 2 stage electric furnace?



## Shawner (Jan 13, 2010)

Stupid question:

How can I tell if I have a 1 or 2 stage furnace?  

We just bought a place where the previous owner passed away so no help there.  The old thermostat (mechanical repl. with electronic) had the W2 wire hooked up but it doesn't seem to be hooked up in the air handler.  

As an added bonus, it's not marked on the information sticker what heater is installed in the handler 

Any ideas??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

Shawner said:


> How can I tell if I have a 1 or 2 stage *[electric]* furnace?
> 
> As an added bonus, it's not marked on the information sticker what heater is installed in the handler



Once the furnace is running check your elec. meter.  See

Reading electromechanical meters

in

Electricity meter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Let's say your house was using 5 kw just before the furnace kicked off when the t'stat was satisfied.  
Then temporarily raise the 'stat setpoint by 10F.  The second stage should kick on and you should see the usage probably double, if you have a second stage.


----------

